# Serbian (BCS): kroatizmi



## phosphore

Dobro veče,

Kaže se, s vremena na vreme, za ovu ili onu reč da je kroatizam: na primer zapeta ili sudinica ili jezični itd. Mene zanima u kojim se rečnicima ili drugim izvorima to može proveriti.

Hvala.


----------



## slavic_one

Zapeta? Prvi puta čujem, a vidim tu:
http://www.mycity.rs/Srpski-jezik/Zarez-ili-zapeta.html
da je to srpska riječ, čemu sam sklon, jer ruski se kaže запетая, a vi imate više riječi sličnijih ruskima nego mi.
Postoji razlikovni riječnih hrvatskog i srpskog jezika, imam ga, ali ne tu već doma u RH, malo sam ga prelistao i našao tamo uglavnom mađarizme i turcizme, a ne znam je li se upravo takve stvari koje tebi trebaju mogu tamo provjeriti.


----------



## phosphore

Možda sam pomešao zarez i zapetu, nešto od ta dva je navodno kroatizam.

Trebaju mi reči koje se koriste u srpskom, ali koje se navode kao kroatizmi. To nisu reči koje se nalaze u razlikovnom rečniku.


----------



## Милан

*Fakat*- čujem od voditeljki  na našim televizijama i grozim se.
Ne sviđa mi se ta reč jer se rimuje sa sakat. Bljak! Činjenica je mnogo lepše. 
http://vukajlija.com/fakat/25000


----------



## kudikamo

Brodnjak, Vladimir: _Razlikovni rječnik srpskog_ i _hrvatskog_ jezika, Zagreb, 1991.

Blažanović, Stjepan: _Hrvatski rječnik — najučestalijih 7500 razlikovnih riječi hrvatskoga i srpskoga jezika_, Zagreb — Sarajevo, 1995.


----------



## croatian_native

> Dobro veče,
> 
> Kaže se, s vremena na vreme, za ovu ili onu reč da je kroatizam: na primer zapeta ili sudinica ili jezični itd. Mene zanima u kojim se rečnicima ili drugim izvorima to može proveriti.
> 
> Hvala.



Hrvatski se kaže ZAREZ, u srpskom zarez također, dok je "zapeta" alternativa koja je rusizam. Primijetio sam na srpskoj televiziji da upotrebljavaju više zarez, a u Republici Srpskoj "zapeta".


----------



## Awwal12

> jer ruski se kaže запетая


запятая [zəpʲɪ'tajə]


----------



## Orlin

Awwal12 said:


> запятая [zəpʲɪ'tajə]


 
Btw, na bugarskom je зап*е*тая, sigurno rusizam koji je uveden prema ruskom *izgovoru*, ne pravopisu.
@Awwal12: Я тоже хотел исправить, но не был полностью уверен и поэтому не осмелился это сделать.


----------



## Awwal12

> na bugarskom je запетая, sigurno rusizam koji je uveden prema ruskom izgovoru, ne pravopisu


Then why it's not "запитая", as it is pronounced in Russian?.. I just cannot get that.


----------



## Orlin

awwal12 said:


> then why it's not "запитая", as it is pronounced in russian?.. I just cannot get that.


 
Не знаю, но предполагаю, что возможны такие причины:
1. Можно руководились произношением этого слова в xix веке, когда появился этот термин в нашем языке.
2. Болгары xix века так воспринимали произношение русского слова.
3. "запитая" кому-то не понравилось и поэтому принято "запетая", которое все-таки ближе русском произношению ("запятая" произносилось бы по-болгарски очень различно от соответствующего русского слова).
4. Вероятно не принято "запетая", потому что в болгарском языке есть архаичный глагол "питая", который еще употреблялся в xix веке (я не могу объяснить что он значит потому что сейчас не употребляется), и хотели избежать заблуждение, что "запитая" имеет что-то общее с "питая".
 И другие?!
Мне кажется, что болгары xix-xx века не были последовательны по отношении к русизмам - в некоторых случаях русские слова восприняты по оригинальной орфографии несмотря на разлику в произношении, а в других попытались приблизиться к русскому произношению (до степени, в которой это возможно) и поэтому приняли орфографию, отличающуюсь от русской, и нельзя открыть некоторый принцип принятия одного или другого решения.
Извиняюсь, что я написал все это совсем не по теме.


----------



## Duya

(BCS speaker here). I didn't actually know that "zapeta" is a Russian word. I thought it was derived from verb "zapeti" -- to hitch, to stumble, to make a break, which is what the symbol is basically for. Is there a Russian cognate of such verb and how is it spelled? Is запятая its relative in turn?


----------



## Awwal12

> Мож*ет (быть)/возможно*, руковод*ствовал*ись произношением этого слова в xix веке


Полистав материалы по истории русского языка, я пришёл к выводу, что это может быть по сути верно. Однако речь не о каком-то едином русском произношении (его, в принципе, и до сих пор не существует, хотя в литературном языке принята норма произношения, близкая к старой московской, и она неизбежно влияет на разговорное произношение в большинстве городов), а конкретно о старом петербургском произношении. В нём "е" после мягких согласных (т.е. в большинстве позиций) никогда не редуцировалось, а безударные "а" и "я" после мягких согласных в большинстве случаев редуцировались до [e], а не до [i/ɪ] (как по современной литературной норме). Anyway, origination of the word "запета"/"запетая" is clear now, and by the way I also learned something new about the Russian language as well thanks to you. 


> ближе *к* русском*у* произношению... ...совершенно по-другому, чем соответствующее русское слово (_извините, однако так, как вы написали, просто не говорят_)... ...избежать заблуждени*я* _(gen.)_... ...по отношени*ю* _(dat.)_ к... ...несмотря на разли*чие* в произношении...
> 
> (Я не трогал незначительные лексические, стилистические и пунктуационные ошибки - но, надеюсь, это поможет.)



P.S., 2*Duya*:


> Is there a Russian cognate of such verb and how is it spelled?


It seems that the closest cognate in the modern Russian language is "запн*у*ться"/"запин*а*ться" - to stumble, to falter.


----------



## marco_2

Awwal12 said:


> Then why it's not "запитая", as it is pronounced in Russian?.. I just cannot get that.


 
According to Shanskiy & Co dictionary  "(запятая) по происхождению является субстантивированным страдательным причастием женского рода от глагола *запęти *- "воспрепятствовать, задержать" (а носовая гласная *ę  *перешла в восточнославянских языках в *я*), потому и пишем *запятая*, так же как и *препятствие *- эти слова друг другу родня.


----------



## Awwal12

Well, but for a loanword its original etymology and ancient pronunciation are irrelevant, don't you think so? 
However, my investigation revealed that in the Pertersburg dialect of XIX century (when this word probably was loaned by Bulgarians - I'm not sure for Serbians, though) it was pronounced as "запетая". I believe, it is a sufficient reason.


----------



## Duya

A simpler explanation is that it isn't a "loan" in the strict sense, but a sort of calque: rather than borrowing complete Russian phonetics, domestic reflex of */e~/ is taken, already encountered in the verb _zapeti_. Such phenomenon of phonetic adjustment, I suppose, can be observed on other borrowings (though I don't recall any at the moment).


----------



## Awwal12

> it isn't a "loan" in the strict sense, but a sort of calque


Yes, I thought about that too and found it possible as well anyway. ) But that's for BCS only. As for Bulgarian, I still presuppose a plain loanword (until some native speaker or an etymologist will change my mind ).


----------

